# gander mtn guide series tec hunter



## taiwin (Mar 30, 2009)

I have an 08 and i love mine, i believe diamond makes it


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

alright thank you well my dad owns one to does anyone have the specs for the 08


----------



## wackmaster0129 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have a tec hunter elite and love it if u need the specs on the elite let me no


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*smart choice*

hey steve o 

glad you switched over from a mathews to a diamond. smart choice.

congrats 


your buddy 
Deon G


----------



## bigbuckkiller92 (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you all for the info but im still lookin for the specs 
thanks,ty


----------



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*crank it*

**** i have the gander mountain catalog right next to me while im listening to uncle tedddy what do you want to know bout it.


----------



## Renegade Man (Apr 22, 2009)

*hows it going*

whats up


----------

